# wiring a ceiling suspended projector



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i am ready to set the wiring for my ceiling suspended projector:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...U_PT_AX200U_LCD_Projector.html#specifications

which has the following I/O connectors:

*Computer
*VGA: D-sub 15-pin x1 *Video*
HDMI IN: 19-pin x2
Component: RCA x3 
S-Video: Mini DIN 4-pin x1 
Composite Video: (RCA) x1 

i will want to output DVD, cable, and computer on it.

what kind of cables and connectors will i need to run to the receptacle box i am setting in the ceiling close to it ?

thanks


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Most likely, you'll need.... 
VGA: D-sub 15-pin x1 Video
HDMI IN: 19-pin x2
Component: RCA x3 
S-Video: Mini DIN 4-pin x1 
Composite Video: (RCA) x1
For what you want to do, you'll probably need to use them all. You using HDTV?
Radio Shack or similar should have all/most of these.
Take your list. *Happy Hunting!*

DM


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

can i buy RCA cable in a spool and just crimp my own connectors ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure! I like the "open the rca jack and solder, screw cap back on and go" types myself. (avoid plastic) But there are other ways too.
You can make the cables pretty long without loss.

DM


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

is soldering the only option (never soldered wire nor do i have a gun) or can it also be crimped ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

They make them "screw on the wires" too. I just like a solder connection.

DM


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Before doing a lot of wiring, I ask what are the cable, DVD, and computer outputs? Do all have HDMI? How are you switching from one source to another? 

For most of us, I believe HDMI is the current standard, with switching through an audio reciever or matrix or similar device. If you have HDMI from your sources, I see no reason to install S-video, composite, or even component. Perhaps there is some value in running some extra wires in case you ever need some analog signal such as VGA, component, RGBHV, whatever. You may also want to run cat-5, just in case. Wire is cheap. Until you actually need it, however, there is no need to install any particular connectors. Stick with HDMI as your current interface of choice.

If you don't have HDMI from all your sources, you should consider an up-converting reciever. They are becoming pretty economical at this point.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya gotta consider all the inputs/outputs you'll be using.
DVD separate unit = (normally) rca jacks - red/white/yellow
Computer (normally) s-video + audio cable in some cases.
HDTV, different cable, (not familiar with these)
Cable = co-axial cable

On my setup, we watch avi/mpg movies/cartoons, and dvds from computer to (not HI DEF) TV.

DM


----------

